# Drilling out a USPS mailbox lock



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Tenant lost the keys. Can I drill it out with 9/64” bit and pull the old lock and replace with the same lock?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

NO!! It is the property of the US Postal Service. Big fines for the destruction of their property. 

Check at the window to see what can be done. If the tennants are still around, they just have to go to the window and ask for replacement keys. I think it is about $10 bucks a key. Cheaper than the fines.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

ktownskier said:


> NO!! It is the property of the US Postal Service. Big fines for the destruction of their property.
> 
> Check at the window to see what can be done. If the tennants are still around, they just have to go to the window and ask for replacement keys. I think it is about $10 bucks a key. Cheaper than the fines.




The mailbox was sold by a 3rd party vendor to the condo. It’s not USPS property from what I understand.

I called USPS. They told me to call a locksmith. Locksmith wanted $200. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Contact the property owner or landlord of the condo complex. They need to supply you with the key. 

Otherwise, drill at will and be careful to do it after the mail delivery person is gone. You could also ask the delivery person if they would allow you to remove the lock while they have it open. 

I would just do a google search about drilling out a USPS mail box and see what it brings up. 

Ktown


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-sJozwsJyM
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjuT_63Ioig




Good video Neal. I’ll throw a hammer and screwdriver into my toolbag for tomorrow.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

ktownskier; said:


> Contact the property owner or landlord of the condo complex. They need to supply you with the key.
> 
> Otherwise, drill at will and be careful to do it after the mail delivery person is gone. You could also ask the delivery person if they would allow you to remove the lock while they have it open.
> 
> ...



I asked the building manager for a key. He doesn’t have any.

I tried getting there to intercept the mail person and let me have access to the inside of the box. She came earlier than her usual schedule.

Watched some drilling videos. I’ll bring the entire drill kit and some screwdrivers.

No way I’m paying a locksmith.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Tried drilling it out with milwaukee shockwave bits. Got about 1/2" deep and couldn't make any progress from there on out. I broke 4 bits trying to get deeper.

Bought a milwaukee hard metal bit (Cobalt Red Helix Twist Drill Bit) and tried with that. No progress.

*Any recommendation on a better bit?*

I didn't want to take a hammer or screwdriver to the mailbox. I'm sure the condo board wouldn't be happy if I marred up the outside of the mailbox.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Been reading up on this model lock on the internet.

It might be drill proof. Reading some conflicting information.

Maybe I need to bring a corded drill.


https://www.reddit.com/r/Locksmith/comments/8xkqw4/c9100_usps_lock/


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Nothing is really drill proof. You just need a harder drill  ...maybe carbide or diamond grit. Something will get through it. Or do the screwdriver/hammer trick with a piece of cardboard or cloth between the hammer and the side to avoid marring it up. 

In the video it looks like the locking tab broke off the back of the lock, which is what you want. Most likely that's the weakest link in your situation too, and that's what will break...then you just change the lock with the same style and you're good to go.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

One thing to try is a Step Drill Bit. I have had luck drilling through seemingly impossible stuff with these kind of bits.



You can get them individually or in a multi-pack. They have them at Harbor Freight for a lot less. In both price and quality.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

jproffer said:


> Nothing is really drill proof. You just need a harder drill  ...maybe carbide or diamond grit.


Or some hydrochloric acid inserted with a needle drop by drop. 

Or, a bit of C4 stuffed into the lock.

I know... A blow torch, yeahhhh. That's the ticket!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Too late now, but there is supposed to be a MASTER key in the managers office, with maybe even extra locks to replace locks if a tenant leaves and takes the keys. 


There is also supposed to be a key for the mail person to open it all up, to place mail in where it goes. 

Then you could just unbolt it, I see my postmistress changing locks all the time, that way. 

At the real US PO. She has a master key, that fits thousands of postal locks. 

As I said TOO LATE NOW.

Get a diamond tipped 1/4 inch bit, and a variable speed drill, slowly drill without causing a lot of heat, this will fix up your now bad situation.

I hope that you have a replacement ready to install already. 


ED


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

ktownskier said:


> Or some hydrochloric acid inserted with a needle drop by drop.
> 
> Or, a bit of C4 stuffed into the lock.
> 
> ...


Well :001_unsure: :001_unsure: ....sure......if ya wanna do it the EASY way.


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

The USPS boxes are never meant to be master keyed per USPS regulations. Keyed differently only. Good luck.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

georgemcq said:


> The USPS boxes are never meant to be master keyed per USPS regulations. Keyed differently only. Good luck.


I believe this is an error. 

I see that you state that you are a locksmith, and should know better.

I know a man that contracted to build a new post office in a small town, years ago.

He had a master key, that opened every box in the building, and failed to return it afterwards. 

He carries that key, and a few years ago, on a bet opened my box with it. :vs_whistle:

Was I ever surprised.


ED


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Those locks cost less then $10. Put a screwdriver in the door. Pop the lock. You’ll see a u shaped pin that slides off. Put another one in. The metal piece in the back that latches is real flimsy. It will bend easily. I use to buy a universal lock from a company called McDonald dash. They would come with 4 different tailpieces to match different mailboxes, no need to drill or pick open

https://www.amazon.com/Prime-Line-4...=Mailbox+lock&qid=1561863653&s=gateway&sr=8-3


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

georgemcq said:


> The USPS boxes are never meant to be master keyed per USPS regulations. Keyed differently only. Good luck.


Yup. Those that say otherwise know nothing of this subject


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Yup. Those that say otherwise know nothing of this subject


See # 16 above. 


ED


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

I believe I’m drilling in the wrong location. I have to drill where the lock pins are. See diagram. 

I’m going to hold a drill block in the desired location and start the hole. I’m also going to bring some cutting oil.

Will this drill bit work better than a diamond or carbide bit? It says it’s for hard metal.

@de-nagorg - There’s no master key with the manager’s office. The condo board hired a private company to install the mailbox. The board gave me 3 copies of the keys (can’t find my spare). 

I drove to the rental site last week and waited for the mail person. She came 30 minutes before her usual 3 hour window. Bad luck. I’m going to go there this week and change the lock once she opens the entire box. While I’m waiting for her, I’m going to try to drill the lock again.

Yes I have a replacement ready to go.


@jproffer aren’t carbide and diamond grit bits for tile, masonry, glass etc. I thought steel needed cobalt bits.

I can’t use a hammer or pry that box open. If I scratch that surface or bend the mailbox door, I’m going to be charged big money by my condo board. They are money hungry.


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> I believe this is an error.
> 
> I see that you state that you are a locksmith, and should know better.
> 
> ...


 Sorry you are incorrect. I do know better. The mailbox locks are not supposed to be master keyed per USPS regulations for fear the master key will get out. I also know of some apartment complexes that went ahead and used MK locks. Keep in mind that locks have 5 wafers and with all the locks out there the chance for duplication exists.


See new post with USPS regulation sited.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

jaketrades said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t use a hammer or pry that box open. If I scratch that surface or bend the mailbox door, I’m going to be charged big money by my condo board. They are money hungry.



I hear what your saying. The locks are really flimsy. I guess I’ve done over a hundred of them over the years that way without damage. But better safe then sorry. I wouldn’t think you would need a special drill bit as they are very inexpensive locks.


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

*632.625**Key and Record Controls*
_[Revise the introductory text and the last sentences of items __a and b of 632.625 as follows:]_
The following key and record controls apply to apartment houses:
a. ***Clearly number each individual receptacle lock on the back; replace lost keys as needed according to lock numbers. Master-keying is not permitted. 
b. ***The record of key numbers must be kept until the lock is changed, when the old record may be de*stroyed and a replacement record created. 
* * * * * 



Here is the USPS regulation that prohibits master keying of mail boxes.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

georgemcq said:


> *632.625**Key and Record Controls*
> _[Revise the introductory text and the last sentences of items __a and b of 632.625 as follows:]_
> The following key and record controls apply to apartment houses:
> a. ***Clearly number each individual receptacle lock on the back; replace lost keys as needed according to lock numbers. Master-keying is not permitted.
> ...


All this still does not explain how a federal contractor that is licensed to the U S P S , has a key to MY mailbox, now does it. 

# 16 above. 

Obviously someone in the U S P S does not follow their own rules. 

Or the rules are a HOAX. 

Which would not surprise me one bit when dealing with the Government. 

ED


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

We aren't even talking about a PO, the OP was talking about a cluster box


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Anti-wingnut said:


> We aren't even talking about a PO, the OP was talking about a cluster box




Yes. Cluster box.

And the lock currently installed isn’t a flimsy one from what I understand.

This is the existing lock - same being used as the replacement.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh, those are tough.

If you drill it out you should be able to release the dog with a screw driver. Otherwise wait for the mail person and pull the clip


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Anti-wingnut; said:


> Oh, those are tough.
> 
> If you drill it out you should be able to release the dog with a screw driver. Otherwise wait for the mail person and pull the clip



Something tells me I’ll be sitting around for 3-4 hours. I’ll bring some reading material. And a copy of the lease I signed with the tenant to prove Ownership 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

de-nagorg said:


> All this still does not explain how a federal contractor that is licensed to the U S P S , has a key to MY mailbox


Your friend is a dishonest jerk? And broke the law?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

jaketrades said:


> Yes. Cluster box.
> 
> And the lock currently installed isn’t a flimsy one from what I understand.
> 
> ...


And it had three keys, and they lost them all?

Gracious, I'm glad that I am not the landlord.

I would arrive an hour early, you cannot depend on those carriers, they have an attitude, that they are in control, and will do whatever they like.

At least the ones that I have had the " pleasure" of dealing with.


ED


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Here is how it works in our neck of the woods (upstate NY). I know every place the procedure may be a little different. 

We had a similar situation with a condo association. They own the cluster boxes and are responsible for changing the locks when someone leaves or looses the key, or whatever. They do not keep individual keys for every mailbox at the PO or have a master key that is able to open all the individual mailboxes in our neck of the woods. When someone spoke of a master key I assume they mean the arrow key the carriers have so they can open the entire cluster box so they can put the mail in.

The condo association calls the post office servicing their cluster box. They let them know a lock needs to be changed. A maintenance person from the PO or supervisor/postmaster comes out with the arrow key which opens the entire cluster box and allows you to remove and replace the lock. Done.

This service is free and can be scheduled so both party's do not have to wait for hours for someone to show up.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I know it's too late now. So my suggestion is to take an adjustable channel lock pliers grasp the lock firmly and keep twisting and turning until the metal clip bends/brakes and lock comes right out. Done. They are a bear to drill out, I've tried that route.

Believe me it's just a little thin metal clip that holds the lock in place. So make sure you have a new one. They usually come with the new lock. Or you can use the one you just bent a little. Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

But the whole the lock body goes into is not round but has substantial flats.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Anti-wingnut said:


> But the whole the lock body goes into is not round but has substantial flats.



You are correct. But as you are turning cw and ccw you are bending that thin metal clip holding the lock in place and eventually it bends/pops off and lock comes out. It does take a little time, but works in a pinch.


Locking pliers work best.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

But I notice in the picture of the lock he tried to drill out, it specifically says usps right on the lock. Only USPS can get/order that specific type lock. 

So that tells me a maintenance postal employee has to do that lock change. So all that has to be done is go to the PO servicing that cluster box and pay the 30 dollars for a lock change. Done. Just for future reference. 

There are A and B type locks. One turns to the right one turns to the left. It depends how the cluster box is designed as to what type is used. If you use the wrong type it won't work correctly and the customer will not be able to open his or her mail box. Some cluster boxes it doesn't matter, they will accept either type. 

Just for future reference. It doesn't matter now, the lock is all torn apart and ruin anyway.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

jmon said:


> But I notice in the picture of the lock he tried to drill out, it specifically says usps right on the lock. Only USPS can get/order that specific type lock.
> 
> So that tells me a maintenance postal employee has to do that lock change. So all that has to be done is go to the PO servicing that cluster box and pay the 30 dollars for a lock change. Done. Just for future reference.
> 
> ...




I called the local post office and they informed me to call a lock smith. FYI you can buy a lock on amazon that says USPS. See the pic I posted from amazons site.

Essentially I own that lock and it’s my responsibility.

I’d try your idea with the channel locks but I don’t want to mar up the cluster boxes face. That’s the property of the condo. I know I can tape up the face, but one scratch and I’m going to get a bill.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Hinge right and hinge left applications use the same lock barrel


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

jaketrades said:


> I called the local post office and they informed me to call a lock smith. FYI you can buy a lock on amazon that says USPS. See the pic I posted from amazons site.
> 
> Essentially I own that lock and it’s my responsibility.
> 
> ...



my apologizes jake, I just read the whole post. Sorry about that. You are correct, you do own it and it is your responsibility. Disregard my advice.

Hope you get figured out soon. I wouldn't pay 200 dollars for a lock smith either. That's crazy. As far as the marring goes you could use duck tape so you don't scratch up the paint. But last thing you need is bill from the condo association. I'm sure it would be more than 200 dollars to. 

The best solution, imo, was the one to wait for the carrier and while they are putting up the mail, you could ask them. Let them know you are the owner and need to change the lock. Hopefully you have an understanding carrier that will oblige you. All you need to do is pop that thin metal clip off. all you need is a pair of plierrs.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

jaketrades said:


> I believe I’m drilling in the wrong location. I have to drill where the lock pins are. See diagram.
> 
> I’m going to hold a drill block in the desired location and start the hole. I’m also going to bring some cutting oil.
> 
> ...


They make twist drills that are carbide. Whether a drill is for tile or steel or whatever is based more on the shape than what it's made of. Carbide is harder than Cobalt.


----------



## Saldo (Sep 5, 2018)

I just wanted to clear this up if box is for an apt or condo or trailer park etc it is purchased by the owner the Usps only services the arrow lock (which you could look at it as a master lock) I won’t divulge how they designate what locks and how many they fit but will tell you they won’t open every box in the country 
The owner/ landlord should always have a spare key so they don’t have to call Usps to open main box door to access lock. To get back to original questions these are low grade locks but drilling any lock will break bits because there will be multiple lasers of materials your cutting through and they will bind up and break cutting flutes on the bits to drill any lock you can start small but will have to end up with a bit approx same size as lock cylinder(where key goes in) once tumblers are drilled out or fall out just stick a flat blade screwdriver in and turn cylinder.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Reminds me of a story years ago - i was a little tyke. My aunt was staying with me while mom and dad went on a trip. dad was waiting for an important piece of mail which was being delivered to his business PO Box. they forgot to leave the key for my aunt, so when they called to check in, she informed them she needed a key, so mom mailed it to her - at the PO Box! LOL


----------



## rcpaulsen (Oct 17, 2018)

I wonder if a predicament like this was the motivation for the first mail bomb . . .


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

Saldo said:


> I just wanted to clear this up if box is for an apt or condo or trailer park etc it is purchased by the owner the Usps only services the arrow lock (which you could look at it as a master lock) I won’t divulge how they designate what locks and how many they fit but will tell you they won’t open every box in the country
> The owner/ landlord should always have a spare key so they don’t have to call Usps to open main box door to access lock. To get back to original questions these are low grade locks but drilling any lock will break bits because there will be multiple lasers of materials your cutting through and they will bind up and break cutting flutes on the bits to drill any lock you can start small but will have to end up with a bit approx same size as lock cylinder(where key goes in) once tumblers are drilled out or fall out just stick a flat blade screwdriver in and turn cylinder.



USPS never gives out keys for the Arrow lock...by Federal law that is USPS property only. Mess with an Arrow lock and a US Postal Inspector will be knocking on your door. The numbered Arrow locks are assigned by local USPS to service an area. The key blanks are controlled and against Federal law to possess. The Arrow locks are still in use by USPS and have been replaced by similar Medeco keyed locks in high crime or problem areas.


----------



## Hawkeyemfg (Oct 11, 2018)

I used these diamond tipped hole saws and work great but the smallest they come in is 6.5mm. They are dirt cheap and it is what I use for when I break off a tap. I would not use a caribe drill as they are very fragile and break easy unless you use a carbide tipped cement drill. You can find these on ebay and I have not posted here yet so can't poet the leak.


----------



## handymatthew (Jun 24, 2019)

I would not expect drilling to be successful by going in through the key cylinder. Since you already started, I would suggest a much tougher bit. My friend is a professional clocksmith and frequently drills laterally into the end of super hard rod stock and this usually requires specialty bits that are measured in the 1000th of an inch and are rated at 50 HRC or higher.

As has been mentioned already, you need to drill very slowly and remove the bit often to ensure you are not super heating the metal or the bit. Anytime you drill into metal you need low rpm but especially when working with harder metals.

I would start with a better bit at the size you already started with and then drill it again with a incrementally larger bit and continue that process until you have most or all of the lock drilled out. I wonder if you could have inserted a saw in the space where the door and frame meet??

https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/76552751


----------



## handymatthew (Jun 24, 2019)

Check out Drill City
https://drillcity.stores.yahoo.net/newtuncardri.html


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's an idea: dunno if the mailbox manufacturer has been mentioned, but if you can find out who it is, just order a replacement door and drill/grind through the door.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

I waited outside my building and saw the mail-woman. She knows me and let me change the lock. Took less than 5 minutes. 

Thankfully I didn't have to drill that lock. But I'll reference this thread when I need to get a drill bit capable of drilling hardened steel locks.

Thanks


----------

